# دراسة الماجستير- بالاكاديمية البحرية



## احمد ميكانيك (25 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة والله وبركاته

ياريت يا جماعة تفدونى بشوية معلومات عن تقديم الماجستير بالاكاديمية البحرية
يعنى مثلاً هل الاكاديمية البحرية ديه معترف بيها فى مصر يعنى ينفع مثلاً لو اخدت ماجستير بالاكاديمية اقدم دكتوراة فى اى جامعة حكومية ده بالنسبة لمصر وهل معترف بها بره
وياريت لو فيه حد عنده معلومات كفاية عن مصاريفها بالنسبة للماجستير (ميكانيكا) ومدة الدراسة
وهل فيه تقديم فى الفصل الدارسى الثانى وده بيبقى ميعاده امتى
واى معلومات تانى ممكن تفدنى
الرجاء المساعدة لانى مش عارف اخد اجازة واروح اسأل ولا بقدر اتصل بيهم فى الصباح ولا موقع الاكاديمية موضح تفاصيل وخايف ميعاد التقديم يفوتنى​الرجاء الاهتمام 
فى انتظار ردودكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 ديسمبر 2013)

لا اعلم اخى الفاضل . اسف


----------



## ahmadtalaat91 (2 يناير 2014)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

- آه الماجستير معترف به وتقدر تكمل دكتوراة عادي في أي جامعة حكومية.
- المصاريف حوالي 5 آلاف جنيه كل ترم، والدراسة حوالي 4 ترمات غير الرسالة (لو معدلك في البكالريوس مش كويس هتضطر تاخد سنة دبلومة قبل مواد الماجستير).
- التقديم كل ترم عادي وبيبقى أواخر يناير وأوائل فبراير.

في المرفقات ملفين أعتقد هيفيدوك


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (6 يناير 2014)

ahmadtalaat91 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> - آه الماجستير معترف به وتقدر تكمل دكتوراة عادي في أي جامعة حكومية.
> - المصاريف حوالي 5 آلاف جنيه كل ترم، والدراسة حوالي 4 ترمات غير الرسالة (لو معدلك في البكالريوس مش كويس هتضطر تاخد سنة دبلومة قبل مواد الماجستير).
> ...




شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله الف خير 
الملفات كويسة جداً ده غير انها بتوضح اد ايه ان الاكاديمية مؤسسة محترمة لتوضيحها تفاصيل مهمة عن المواد 
انا عرفت من الملفات انى مطلوب منى 24 ساعة مواد وده معناه 8 مواد (لان المادة 3 ساعات)ده غير الرسالة 12 ساعة يعنى ما يعادل 4 مواد 
هل هما بيحسبوا المادة او الساعة بسعر معين اقدر منه اعرف التكلفة الكلية ؟
وبعدين هى ايه اقل فترة واقصى فترة اقدر اخلص فيه ال 8 مواد او حتى الماجستير كله 
يعنى ينفع مثلاً اخلص ال8 مواد فى ترمين وادخل على الرسالة فى ترمين كمان وابقى خلصت كله فى سنتين ولا ايه
او ايه الشائع الى بيحصل مع الناس , يعنى متوسط الوقت اد ايه مثلاً 
وياريت لو كان عندك تجربة بالاكاديمية تقولى ايه رايك فيها , لانى ممكن اقدم فى اى جامعة حكومية واوفر بس انا قدمت قبل كده ,و الدكتور ما كنتش بشوفه خالص ولا عرفت اكمل ولا عرفت اشوف دكتور تانى اكمل معه , والدكتارة الكويسة الى بيتابعوا مع الطلبة بيخدوا عدد قليل من الطلبة بيبقى بينهم سابق معرفة غالباً , ودلوقتى انا اعرف دكتور ممكن اكمل معاه بس انا اصلاً فقدت الثقة بصراحة 

معلش انا عارف انى طولت عليك واسألتى كتيرة بس انا صدقت ما لقيتك 
شكراً


----------



## ahmadtalaat91 (7 يناير 2014)

احمد ميكانيك قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله الف خير
> الملفات كويسة جداً ده غير انها بتوضح اد ايه ان الاكاديمية مؤسسة محترمة لتوضيحها تفاصيل مهمة عن المواد
> انا عرفت من الملفات انى مطلوب منى 24 ساعة مواد وده معناه 8 مواد (لان المادة 3 ساعات)ده غير الرسالة 12 ساعة يعنى ما يعادل 4 مواد
> هل هما بيحسبوا المادة او الساعة بسعر معين اقدر منه اعرف التكلفة الكلية ؟
> ...



هم 8 مواد - كل مادة 3 ساعات معتمدة - أكثر عدد ممكن تاخده في الترم 3 مواد - أقل عدد مادة واحدة - العادي إن الدارس بياخد 3 مواد أول ترم و3 مواد ثاني ترم فيفضل مادتين ياخدهم في الترم الثالث - بعد كده بيعمل الرسالة.

الحدود الزمنية هي إن الفترة الإجمالية من أول ما تسجل أول مادة لغاية ما تناقش الرسالة وتاخد الماجستير مينفعش تتعدى 5 سنوات.

بالنسبة للتكلفة فأنا أعرف إن الي بياخد 3 مواد في الترم بيدفع 5000 جنيه - بالتأكيد الي هياخد مادة واحدة مثلًا هيدفع أقل. يعني لو انت قررت تاخد أقصى حد ليك الي هو 3 مواد هتدفع الـ 5000 وده أقصى حد، حتى لو المصاريف زادت شوية مش هتبقى زيادة جوهرية لاني كنت سامع من سنة إنها 4750، ودلوقتي 5000 يعني مش الزيادة الكبيرة.

الشائع إن الناس بتخلص الماجستر في ما بين سنتين إلى 3، بياخدوا الـ 8 مواد في سنة ونصف يعني 3 ترمات وعلى حسب رسالته وتقدمه فيها ودكتوره بقى هي دي الي بتحدد بقية المدة لغاية المناقشة.

أنا خريج هندسة بحرية الأكاديمية والموضوع مش صعب على الي عاوز يدرس أو يفهم وفي تعاون من كتير من الدكاترة (رغم إني منكرش إن في دكاترة سيئين عادي). بشكل عام الماجستير في الأكاديمية أبسط وأسهل من الجامعات الحكومية.

وملاحظة تانية.. لو هتعمل الماجستير في قسم ميكانيكا هيبقى فيه مجال واسع للمواد الاختيارية لأن عدد الدارسين كبير وممكن تلاقي مواد كتير نازلة، أمّا في قسم بحرية فمعتقدش هتقدر تختار مواد لأن العدد صغير والمواد الي بينزلوها بتاخدها وخلاص زيها زي المواد الإجبارية.

لو عندك أي استفسارات أخرى أقدر أساعدك في اجابتها لا تتردد في السؤال ومفيش أي مشكلة.


----------



## mody_4love (22 يناير 2014)

شكرا علي معلوماتك بس استكمالا للموضوع انا تقديري العام مقبول و كنت عايز اخد دبلومه الاول قبل الماجستير و عندنا في كليه الهندسه الدبلومه مقفوله مش مفتوحه فهل هيا مفتوحه في الاكاديميه و شكرا


----------



## ابراهيم ابوالعزم ا (9 يونيو 2014)

قبل كل حاااجه شكرا ليك على الافاده الكبيره والمعلومات المهمه بس كنت حابب اعرف الاوراق المطلووبه اييه ؟ وبالنسبالى انا خريج معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران قسم طيران فهل ممكن اكمل فى اى قسم انا عايزه مثلا قسم ميكانيكا ولا مينفعش وهل انته فعلا متاكد انى ممكن احصل على الماجيستر فى خلال من سنتين الى ثلاث سنوات؟ ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## وسوس وسيلة (20 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
يا ريت ياجماعة تفيدونى .
انا خريج هندسو ميكانيكا قسم انتاج ومعدلى قريب من الجيد (2.38) بس عاوز احضر الماجستير فى الهندسة البحرية فى الاكاديمية ومش عارف اعمل ايه؟ وكمان بسال عن سعر السكن فى الاكاديمية و الفترة الكويسة للتسجيل. واذا كان لازم دبلوم قبل الماجستير هيكون سعرو كام .
وشكرا


----------

